# Morelia boeleni



## Fuscus (May 5, 2011)

I have not heard of this species before but.. WOW

Morelia boeleni - Wikispecies


----------



## saximus (May 5, 2011)

Wow that thing's a cracker


----------



## sookie (May 5, 2011)

Exotic or not....what a pain job on that fella.stunning,it's just KAPOW.

thanks for sharing this.


----------



## byron_moses (May 5, 2011)

stunning animal love the rainbow sheen on it


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 5, 2011)

Yeah if we were allowed exotics in Aus, these are at the top of my list, I reckon they look unreal.
(well, one of a few things anyway)


----------



## FAY (May 5, 2011)

I thought this boeleni was the white lipped python?


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 5, 2011)

Nah white lipped are leiopython albertisii Fay.
They have similar looking labial scales & also have that rainbow sheen, also a great looking animal.


----------



## Tiliqua (May 5, 2011)

Australian reptile park used to use one in their snake presentations a few years back. Can anyone confirm they still keep this species? I've read they're nasty to handle.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 5, 2011)

Ain't got nothing on a virides or kinghorni, though 

I do wish we could have a Morelia Nauta, though. They're just like scrubbies but grow to less than 2m long!


----------



## jack (May 5, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Australian reptile park used to use one in their snake presentations a few years back. Can anyone confirm they still keep this species? I've read they're nasty to handle.


 
must have been a while ago... worrell was one of the first collectors of boelini i believe.

lovely snakes, as with SP they are on top of my exotic list (for pythons anyway)


----------



## Nighthawk (May 5, 2011)

*sigh* rub it in my face why don't you? I'd **LOVE** a Boelyn's python. Alas! *sobs quietly into keyboard*


----------



## CHEWY (May 5, 2011)

ARP do not have the Boelens anymore.
It was a great snake. Real quiet.
He had a massive head on him and the "lips" were big too. It reminded me of a Blood Hound.
Like a puppy in nature and appearence.


----------



## shaye (May 5, 2011)

wow


----------



## FAY (May 5, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Nah white lipped are leiopython albertisii Fay.
> They have similar looking labial scales & also have that rainbow sheen, also a great looking animal.


 
aaahh thanx...show you how much I know LOL


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 6, 2011)

Chewy, don't suppose you've got any pics you could share of the animal ARP had?
Do you know what happened to it, was it sent elsewhere, die,...?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 6, 2011)

oh its back to the morelia genus,man python taxonomy is a mess,ohh hoser as had a crack at this species Lenhoserus boeleni . I always remebered it as liasis genus but looks like the general concensus is morelia


----------



## Smithers (May 6, 2011)

Only this morning have I opened this book in ages John Coburgs Guide to owner Aussie Pythons and came across the White-Lipped Python (Liasis Albertisi) Wow what a stunning creature. It looks like a hybrid between a yellowy/orange/brown olive and a black head in one with some Kiss make up on....Well maybe not that but very impressive animal.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I have that book as well. 

I started a thread <link way back when (that thread includes pics of both gold & black ones), asking about white lipped as I saw them in that book, & as they are still listed on the NSW Rec Licence species list. Unfortunately it seems they are still on there only to statisfy the records requirement of a keeper who still has them on licence from the amnesty days. 

After seeing white lipped in the book, & trying to find more info on them, was when I stumbled across stuff about Boelens too, been fascinated with both species since. Would love to find them in their natural habitat if the oppotunity ever arose.


----------



## CHEWY (May 6, 2011)

No pics S P.
John occasionally freqents APS. He may be able to share some pics.
It was my favourite snake after the Golden Python.
Both were beautiful snakes, but especially the Golden.


----------



## Waterrat (May 6, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Unfortunately it seems they are still on there only to statisfy the records requirement of a keeper who still has them on licence from the amnesty days.



Why is it unfortunate?

There is a beautiful book called "Black Python _Morelia boeleni_" by A. Flagle & E.Stoops published in Germany in 2009 (English text). Worth buying, it's like the "Complete chodro" but on boelen's python.


----------



## Torah (May 6, 2011)

nice


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 6, 2011)

CHEWY said:


> No pics S P.
> John occasionally freqents APS. He may be able to share some pics.
> It was my favourite snake after the Golden Python.
> Both were beautiful snakes, but especially the Golden.


Nice, shame they aren't still on display, would love to see one in the flesh, I'm sure most pics don't do them justice.



Waterrat said:


> Why is it unfortunate?
> There is a beautiful book called "Black Python _Morelia boeleni_" by A. Flagle & E.Stoops published in Germany in 2009 (English text). Worth buying, it's like the "Complete chodro" but on boelen's python.



Yeah I've seen Jonno has that book & will get around to getting it at some stage. 

Unfortunate because it's a bit "so close yet so far" to having them legally on licence.
Oh well, if it's not to be, then it's not to be.


----------



## justbrad (May 6, 2011)

There were some at a park in Ballarat in Vic aparently, but were all the same sex....!


----------



## longqi (May 6, 2011)

The saddest thing about these lovely snakes is that so many are collected by people who just get off on a having a rare snake
they are one of the most endangered reptiles on earth
yet under pressure from big dollars the PNG government still allows legal exports
I think last year it was 125 adults
As they appear to be a very localised species this is a huge number 
especially if you add in the XXX number of illegally taken ones for private collections

Only a few years ago someone traced as many of the previous 2 years legal captives as he could
Less than 33% had survived after one year in captivity in some of the best zoos on Earth
Their mortality rate in captivity is vastly different to most other types of morelia
Even experienced keepers have had huge problems keeping them
Breeding so far has proved to be possible but not easy

A new book will soon be released by three of the most successful keepers; including one in Indonesia; working in collaboration with each other

Sock puppet I have seen a few captive ones and was lucky enough to see a wild one in PNG a few years ago
They are pretty cool but a lot chunkier than most morelia
Very different in lots of ways and probably much more terrestrial which makes them easy targets terrestrial


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I've read about the relatively high mortality rate of WC specimens, apparently CB ones don't suffer so badly though, but with only limited success with breeding, I don't imagine there'd be too many CB animals in overseas collections (private or commercial).

It's a crying shame so many are poached (or legally caught).


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 6, 2011)

CHEWY said:


> Like a puppy in nature and appearence.



Hope it wasn't like any of my pups, they have sharp teeth and were always testing them on me...


----------

